# New USC application



## maozbrown (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone else applying to USC notice that they just added a new component to the application? (Deep breaths...I believe it's only for the next cohort of applicants). Graduates now have a "photo essay assignment." It's too bad it didn't apply to Fall 2008 applicants. It looks like it would have been fun.

I wonder if they've decided to do this because they've been misjudging potential the past few years.


----------

